# South East Meet?



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

I'm throwing around the idea of getting a southeast meet together before MECA and IASCA get going. What do you all think? I'd like to gather opinions on a location and day. I also wonder what turnout would be like, so if you'd be interested in going say something. As for me I'd like to see it be done here in Chattanooga, TN. It is in between Nashville, Atlanta, Knoxville, Alabama, East North and South Carolina. Hopefully the weather will warm up so we can hold an event next month. I'd like to here opinions on other cities or day's they'd like to see this take place.

-Andy


----------



## Tommy (Oct 21, 2005)

Id be down, I live near Charlotte NC. My setup is very basic, but would love to hear what a good system is supposed to sound like. Not a lot of action this part of town besides BOOM BOOM ow my ears hurt stuff.


----------



## selftc (Jan 22, 2007)

if schedule permits, i'd be interested. i'm in western ky


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

I am down...just lemme know when. Does anyone own a RTA?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

s10scooter said:


> Does anyone own a RTA?


You know I do. 

I could probably make it. Can't say my car will be ready though...but if it's not, I'll still have my current setup. *shrugs*

What timeline are we talking? I think the first MECA comp kicks off Feb 9th, and I think I'll be there to hang out. If nothing else maybe everyone could check that out. ? My wife works every other weekend and is off this one. Do the math and get back to me.


----------



## s10scooter (Feb 5, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> You know I do.
> 
> I could probably make it. Can't say my car will be ready though...but if it's not, I'll still have my current setup. *shrugs*
> 
> What timeline are we talking? I think the first MECA comp kicks off Feb 9th, and I think I'll be there to hang out. If nothing else maybe everyone could check that out. ? My wife works every other weekend and is off this one. Do the math and get back to me.


I will be there. I am thinking truck will be "done" or ready for others to hear. If you could, bring your RTA. If you can't, I may pay the $20 to 'compete' to see how it sounds.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm gonna bump this.

Anyone plan on going to the MECA comp in xxxx (?), Tn on Feb 9th?


----------



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the bump. Anybody else interested. Time to start naming dates. I think the best time for me would be a saturday in mid to late february. Bikin, what are the saturdays you could attend?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I am in Raleigh, NC. TN might be a little too far for me for just one day, but if everyone decides to meet anywhere closer east then you can count me in on a meet!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

s2groove said:


> Bikin, what are the saturdays you could attend?


My wife will be working the 2nd & 15th of February so those would be fine. However, according to MECA's site there's a comp in Lebanon, Tn on Feb 10th. I might try to attend this. Heck, depending on rules I may just pay the fee and throw my car in if it's something I can do on a whim. It's not "competition ready" by any means, but I may just throw it in for the heck of it if my wife is down for the ride.


----------



## s2groove (May 18, 2007)

I don't see that much intrest in this, probably because of all the meca/iasca events we have in the area. I was thinking one of two things. Try to do this in a larger city like atlanta, or trying to have as many diyma members go to a meca event like the one coming up in lebanon. What do you guys think.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

s2groove said:


> or trying to have as many diyma members go to a meca event like the one coming up in lebanon. What do you guys think.


This is what I was suggesting.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I'd be down, if its in Charlotte, over the mountains and i wont be able to make it, i'm in greenville nc, mabey over a long school break, but doubtful, closer the the coast, the better in my case, as school permits.


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Most of the MECA events in the North AL and South TN area are pretty well attended by the SQ crowd. I don't know if I am ready to unveil (again) by the Lebanon show but you never know...


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

I might be up for this. I threw around the idea of an Atlanta meet a few months ago, but I got caught up in renovating my house. We have some family in Chattanooga and it's a neat town.


----------



## simplespirit (Jun 5, 2005)

Did this ever get off the ground? I'm interested as well.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Nothing ever happened.

I'm tentatively planning a trip to the Boaz comp on April 13th. Maybe we could 'meet' there?


----------



## Wild Child (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm in the Charlotte area, my 300zx should still be in the install forum.


----------



## bird333 (May 28, 2008)

Any further plans to meet?


----------

